# Aluminum router sled



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hello! This is my first post here and hope it won't be my last. Lol. I was reading a post on FB about router sleds and someone posted a screenshot of a post from Lumberjocks about a router sled that was built with aluminum extrusions like they use on cnc machines. I would really like to find that post. The author stated that all the parts used were available on Amazon and online in general. Would anyone happen to know of the post that I am talking about? I tried the search feature but didn't see it.
Thanks!

Shawn


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Are you talking about something like a coping sled you use on your router table or something to use a router to flatten large slabs?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The LJ search tool is kinda buggered. You can always use a web site restriction for Google type searches, just add:

site:http://www.lumberjocks.com followed by your keywords


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

> Are you talking about something like a coping sled you use on your router table or something to use a router to flatten large slabs?
> 
> - HokieKen


something to flatten slabs.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

https://www.lumberjocks.com/rhett/blog/70458

you looking for something like this ?


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

> https://www.lumberjocks.com/rhett/blog/70458
> 
> you looking for something like this ?
> 
> - pottz


That is dang close! But it's not the one that I saw. But that does give me some ideas!


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

> The LJ search tool is kinda buggered. You can always use a web site restriction for Google type searches, just add:
> 
> site:http://www.lumberjocks.com followed by your keywords
> 
> - splintergroup


I have always had issue with the Lumberjocks search tool. Never gave it a thought to add Lumberjocks on the end of a google search. Thank you Splintergroup, I will be using this technique to search for now on.

Shawn here is a start for you. Not all extruded aluminum, but I was having fun with search. 
Good luck..

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/214962

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/40923

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/22104

https://www.lumberjocks.com/JL7/blog/130023

https://www.lumberjocks.com/RockyBlue/blog/24628

https://www.lumberjocks.com/TZH/blog/24589

https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/304988

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/228322


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

> The LJ search tool is kinda buggered. You can always use a web site restriction for Google type searches, just add:
> 
> site:http://www.lumberjocks.com followed by your keywords
> 
> ...


John, you are the man! You found it! I tried the google thing but I didn't get the same results as you. This is the one that I want to build. https://www.lumberjocks.com/RockyBlue/blog/24628 Again, thank you so much! I have been a reader here for a couple of months, but this was my first post / question here.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

That's a sled! Not exactly a budget build but, if you use it as a router planer and a panel saw as he suggests, you'd get your money's worth


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

> That's a sled! Not exactly a budget build but, if you use it as a router planer and a panel saw as he suggests, you'd get your money's worth
> 
> - HokieKen


I am actually going to make it in a smaller scale. I want something precise, smooth and durable to flatten end grain cutting boards.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Got it. Excellent design for that. Having just made a batch for Christmas gifts, I wish I had one!

For something smaller, I'd give some thought to linear bearings and rails instead of the 8020 extrusion. It'll travel smoother, you won't have to make bearing pads and with the shorter span, affordable rails should be plenty stiff enough. Just my $.02


----------



## shawnm67 (Nov 13, 2020)

> Got it. Excellent design for that. Having just made a batch for Christmas gifts, I wish I had one!
> 
> For something smaller, I d give some thought to linear bearings and rails instead of the 8020 extrusion. It ll travel smoother, you won t have to make bearing pads and with the shorter span, affordable rails should be plenty stiff enough. Just my $.02
> 
> - HokieKen


Edit: I found them. Thank you Ken for the suggestion! I actually like the linear bearings and rails better!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Lots of channels in 8020 for dust to gather in too. The rails and bearings pretty much make it dust proof too.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

delete


----------

